# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeniler Osmanlı Topraklarında Aradıkları Hoşgörüyü, Güvenliği ve Barışı Bulmuşlardı

## ceydaaa

ermeni_silah.jpgErmeniler, Osmanlı Devleti'nin ilk kuruluş yıllarında bazı küçük devlet ve beyliklere bağlı bir şekilde hayatlarını devam ettirmişlerdir. Osmanlılarla ilk ilişkileri ise Osman Gazi döneminde başlamıştır. Osman Gazi 1324 yılında Bursa'yı merkez yaptıktan sonra, Kütahya'da yaşayan Ermenileri ve ruhani reislerini buraya nakletmiştir. Bu güçlü ilişki Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun son dönemlerine kadar hiçbir kesintiye uğramadan devam etmiştir. Özellikle de Fatih Sultan Mehmet'in 1453 yılında İstanbul'u almasıyla başlayan dönem, Ermeniler için adeta bir altın çağ olmuştur.

Fatih Sultan Mehmet kendi talebi ile Ermenilerin Bursa'daki ruhani reisi Hovakim'i İstanbul'a getirtmiş, Rum Patrikliği'nin yanında, bir de Ermeni Patrikliği'ni 1461'de kurdurmuştur. Patrik, padişahın fermanıyla Ermeni cemaatinin lideri ilan edilmiş ve Ermeniler tamamen onun yönetimine bırakılmıştır. Bu dönemden sonra çeşitli ülkelerden İstanbul'a büyük bir Ermeni göçü yaşanmış, İstanbul'da güçlü bir Ermeni topluluğu oluşmuştur. Yavuz Sultan Selim'in Güney Kafkasya ve Doğu Anadolu'yu fethetmesiyle birlikte, buradaki Ermeniler de İstanbul'daki cemaatin bünyesine dahil olmuş, İstanbul Patrikliği'ne bağlanmışlardır. Osmanlı yönetimi boyunca Ermeniler dinsel, siyasal, ekonomik ve kültürel açıdan çok büyük bir özgürlük yaşamışlardır.

Bu büyük hoşgörü ve iyi niyet Fatih Sultan Mehmet'ten sonra da devam etmiştir. Diğer gayrimüslim toplulukların olduğu gibi, Ermenilerin de dini ve toplumsal işlerine kesinlikle karışılmamıştır. Ermeniler gerek yönetimde, gerek sanat alanında, gerekse ticari hayatta çok önemli bir yer edinmişler ve toplumun en müreffeh sınıfı haline gelmişlerdir. Osmanlı Devleti'ne sadakatleri, güvenilir olmaları, iyi niyetli tavırları, Türk adetlerini benimsemeleri, hatta iyi Türkçe konuşmaları, Ermenilerin devlete ait resmi veya özel işlere atanmalarına sebep olmuştur.
Ermenilerin Osmanlı yönetiminden memnuniyetleri geçtiğimiz yıl, yani Osmanlı'nın 700. kuruluş yılında, İstanbul Ermeni Patrikhanesi 538. doğum günü kutlanırken de çeşitli şekillerde ifade edilmiştir. Türkiye Ermenilerinin 84. Patriği II. Mesrob bu törenler çerçevesinde 22 Mayıs 1999 tarihinde yapılan bir törende duygularını şu şekilde ifade etmişti:

" Fatih Sultan Mehmet'in İstanbul'u fethinden sekiz yıl sonra, 1461'de Batı Anadolu'daki Ermeni Episkoposluğunu çıkardığı bir fermanla İstanbul Patrikliği'ne dönüştürmesi Fatih'in ve Osmanlı Sultanlarının gelecek vizyonu ve diğer dinlere gösterdiği hoşgörünün çok açık bir örneğidir. Tarihte bir dine mensup bir hükümdarın başka bir dinin üyeleri için ruhani riyaset makamı tesis etmesi, ne Fatih'ten önce, ne de sonra görüldü Yeni bir binyıla girerken dünyada yaşanan gerginlikleri, özellikle yakın çevremizdeki savaş ortamını gözönünde bulunduracak olursak, 538 yıl önce gerçekleşen bu olayın değerini, dinler ve kültürler arası hoşgörünün önemini, sanıyorum daha iyi kavrayabiliriz"
Patrik II. Mesrob'un bu sözleri aslında Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerinin gerçek boyutunu da gözler önüne sermesi bakımından çok önemlidir. Çünkü gerçekten de Osmanlı hoşgörüsü dünyada eşi benzeri olmayan, çağlar üstü bir yaklaşımı ifade etmektedir.

----------

